# Just bought 150 lbs rolled oats and some flour



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Local auction house (mac.bid) had 25 lbs bags of Great River organic thick rolled oats.
I won 6 bags for a little under $100 - Retail value is just over $400








also picked up some sample flour packs 4 5lbs packs each rye, 7 grain, sunflour millet, and oatmeal flour for $12


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Sounds like a great deal. How do you store it?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

paraquack said:


> Sounds like a great deal. How do you store it?


Mylar mostly -


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Does sunflower millet contain oil?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Does sunflower millet contain oil?


not sure but I am not putting it up anyway... I appreciate the question, i would not have thought to check... online it says that it is best used within 6 months and that it can go bad


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> not sure but I am not putting it up anyway... I appreciate the question, i would not have thought to check... online it says that it is best used within 6 months and that it can go bad


That's what I was thinking. Sunflower oil is a thing, so my mind immediately jumped to "rancid fat" potential.

Still a good haul!


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

A year or so ago, I went on a prepper food buying binge. Bought a supply of rolled and steel cut oats. Haven't touched them since. In fact, I haven't eaten oats since maybe childhood. Yuck, except in bread maybe. So there it sits.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

ItsJustMe said:


> A year or so ago, I went on a prepper food buying binge. Bought a supply of rolled and steel cut oats. Haven't touched them since. In fact, I haven't eaten oats since maybe childhood. Yuck, except in bread maybe. So there it sits.


family of 5 here. we eat oatmeal for breakfast mixed with cinnamon, berries, sugar, and other stuff...we mix it with meatloaf, meat balls, bread, cookies (no bake)


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I rarely eat breakfast other than coffee, but I cook oatmeal almost every day for mom. She likes it with milk, berries and brown sugar. Sometimes my youngest eats it, too.

But I bought a 50 pound sack back in spring of 2020 and we still have a 5 gallon bucket of oatmeal and a case or two of half gallon mason jars left.


----------

